# Dang I'm ready to do some campin!!



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

It seems like every where has snow and hard to get to the spots I want. Hmm, maybe down south more I guess. I am seriously suffering from withdrawls!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

MOAB!!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> MOAB!!


Now why didnt I think of that? Good time too before it gets sweltering, now if I just knew of a good place to dry camp.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Go up the River a few miles from the bridge. We used to camp at Big Bend. It may be a State Campground now.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> It seems like every where has snow and hard to get to the spots I want. Hmm, maybe down south more I guess. I am seriously suffering from withdrawls!


I hear ya! This weather is really getting old. I'm ready to head out and do some camping also.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

From Ogden and north I would say Locomotive Springs-your location was not specified. I was up past East Canyon the other day and it is clear of snow and all water is open so the higher elevations are already ok to that level at least.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":3o7yyt6n]MOAB!!


Now why didnt I think of that? Good time too before it gets sweltering, now if I just knew of a good place to dry camp.[/quote:3o7yyt6n]
Lots of good spots. There is one campground south of town with some ponds by it that are full of bullfrogs and stuff.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> [quote="Bow Mama":1aphqy5g][quote="Nor-tah":1aphqy5g]MOAB!!


Now why didnt I think of that? Good time too before it gets sweltering, now if I just knew of a good place to dry camp.[/quote:1aphqy5g]
Lots of good spots. There is one campground south of town with some ponds by it that are full of bullfrogs and stuff.[/quote:1aphqy5g]

Sounds great, I'm wondering if you came do some ATVing from that campground. Is is an established CG or what? TIA!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I got a full 7 day's in during April. Fillmore turkey hunting.[attachment=4:5g8tywgg]41209 002.jpg[/attachment:5g8tywgg][attachment=3:5g8tywgg]41209 010.jpg[/attachment:5g8tywgg][attachment=2:5g8tywgg]4-18-09 001.jpg[/attachment:5g8tywgg][attachment=1:5g8tywgg]4-18-09 015.jpg[/attachment:5g8tywgg][attachment=0:5g8tywgg]4-18-09 020.jpg[/attachment:5g8tywgg]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> Nor-tah":25wy0x6a][quote="Bow Mama":25wy0x6a][quote="Nor-tah":25wy0x6a]MOAB!![/quote]
> Now why didnt I think of that? Good time too before it gets sweltering said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im heading out next wensday night and coming back tuesday after noon. o yea I cant wait. every one is going to be going south an dim heading east to the mountions. O yea I can't wait. it going to be fun.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

This is a great time to head down to the San Rafael Swell, and camp along the ridge. We try to do this every spring, but a large landscaping project has my weekends tied up for a while. The best part about camping in the Swell is stopping at Ray's Tavern on the way home.

Moab is nice too. If you can go in the middle of the week, or on a weekend that doesn't have some type of festival or Jeep rally, its a lot of fun. I don't like Moab when its crowded. SOME of the Jeep guys can be a real pain to camp next to. 

Another place I really like is Mule Canyon outside of Blanding. Its way too hot to do in June or July, but its just right now. 

Man... now you've got me wanting to go.


----------

